# Murano Sun Visor Recall?



## mrbfromphilly (Apr 23, 2010)

We need a sun visor recall for the Murano. A $35,000 car (both my wife and mother each own one) and both have had the driver side visor fail after 50,000 miles. Our dealer has told us it's not covered by the warranty and it is a $350 fix. I know other people who have already replaced one and now the second one is failing as well. It is a safety issue to be driving around and have it all of a sudden fall down and block the view of the road or intersection. 

Nissan you have to fix this problem before someone is killed or injured in an accident caused by this defective part. Like the floor mats in Toyotas, this needs to be addressed. I've owned also owned both a Pathfinder and an Xterra, and never had this type of issue that wasn't resolved. I expect more from Nissan on this issue.


----------

